# Natural Home And Holistic Remedies



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

I wanted to start a thread that would consolidate all the home and holistic remedies, instead of having them scattered all over the site. Please do not use this thread to debate, if the remedies actually work or not. I would just like to be able to provide a link to new people asking for natural remedies. Also please try not to use "reply with quote", so we can keep this thread short and to the point. 


I use raw chopped garlic according to the chart below, to kill heart worm and other internal parasites. It also is an anti bacterial, anti biotic, anti fungal, immune booster and blood cleaner. I mix it with raw chopped meat, but you can also used wet dog food. It is important to use only raw garlic cloves, no powder or pills. Give it 5 days a week.

10 to 15 pounds - half a clove
20 to 40 pounds - 1 clove
45 to 70 pounds - 2 cloves
75 to 90 pounds - 2 and a half cloves
100 pounds and over - 3 cloves


I use raw organic apple cider vinegar to repel fleas, help digestion, skin and coat, manage arthritis, balance ph level, and immune booster. I feed 2 tablespoons a day 5 days a week. That's for a 84lb dog, so adjust accordingly to your dogs weight. I mix it into raw chopped meat, but you can use wet dog food as well. It is important to dilute acv, because it is very acidic. Don not give it without mixing it into food or water. 


I add 4 drops of 35% food grade hydrogen peroxide to the water bowl, 5 days a week. It adds oxygen to the blood and kills fungus. The amount of drops will vary depending on the solution you obtain. So if you get 16% HP, you can add twice the amount of drops. I use a pipette for this. Do not use supermarket hydrogen peroxide. It has harmful synthetic stabilizers in it, to keep you from ingesting it. 

I add 2 tablespoons of extra virgin coconut oil 5 days a week. That's for a 84lb dog, so adjust accordingly to your dogs weight. It kills internal parasites, good for skin and coat, anti bacterial, anti fungal, arthritis and excellent pain reliever. 

I add 1/8th teaspoon of borax to drinking water. It is a very strong anti fungal.

I use food grade Diatomaceous earth to kill fleas and ticks in my yard. I apply it lightly around my foundation, put it in a sock and dust my house, and put a half a cup in a 1 gallon pump sprayer, along with a few squirts of dish liquid to spray my lawn. The dish liquid keeps the spray nozzle from clogging. You will need to re apply after it rains. I just re apply when I start to see bugs, usually a few times a season. You can also use it to deworm your dogs. I use to use a tablespoon mixed into the food. I no longer use it for dewormer, since I use garlic. Also when dusting your house, use a dust mask and dust very lightly. You do not want to see snow all over your house. Just enough where it looks like you need to dust your house. DE is a mechanical killer. Bugs will not become immune to it, like synthetic chemicals. 

Lats but definitely not least, I use a homemade spray for ticks, thanks to schtuffy for posting it. I make sure I am generous when spraying. Do not be cheap with the spray. It definitely works 100% for ticks, when you use the right amount. I have extensively tested it, in a out of control over populated tick environment. I go out into the woods 3 times a week year round and we get ticks all the way until the first hard freeze. The ticks come out as soon as the ground thaws. This spray helps with biting flies as well. It's not as effective on biting flies and skeeters as it is on ticks, but it's still a huge difference. You have to reapply it every few hours. In my opinion, it is more effective than any of the frontline, advantic products. That's because it stops the tick from crawling on your dog in the first place. The other products work when the tick bites the dog, ingesting toxic blood. I have in the past had ticks jump off my dog and crawl in my house, while I was using advantic. Also when a tick bites your dog, it already passes bad bacteria from the bite, even though the tick dies and falls off. Even the companies putting these products out, cant guarantee you dog will not still get Lyme disease from the bite. 

1 cup Avon Skin-So-Soft
1 cup Filtered Water
1 Tablespoon Lemon Eucalyptus oil
3 tablespoons Raw organic Apple cider vinegar


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

I use Bragg's Apple Cider Vinegar, Shellie (70#) gets 2 T per day, my littles get about 1/2 teaspoon per day. It helps with allergies, itching, ear infections, bladder issues and more.

Shellie gets 1-2 cranberry capsules per day for bladder health

I use Zeel for Zoey when her arthritis is bad.

Probiotics daily for all 3 of my girls, has helped with Shellie getting ear/bladder infections. I give her 1/2 a human tablet per day, and my 2 littles get about 1/8th of a human tablet. 

Depending on the situation I have used other things as well, like when Ziva's knee was bothering her I gave her Rhuta Grav for ligament help.


----------



## gorge77 (May 13, 2011)

Colloidal silver or Silver sol (30ppm). Natural antibiotics. Kills bacteria. Effective for wounds as well.

Internal or external application. I've used it to treat my dog's ears which were infested with yeast. Works wonderfully.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

To improve skin and coat: 1 Tablespoon unrefined coconut oil (dogs 50 lbs and more) per day

For relief from arthritis mix the following and massage into problem joint:
4 drops rosemary essential oil
2 drops lavender essential oil
3 drops ginger essential oil
2 tablespoons vegetable oil

To aid digestion: 2 tablespoons plain low-fat live active culture yogurt at breakfast


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Here's a recipe to cure mange that I dug up;0) I've used it in the past. It's 100% effective, if done right and is not toxic to you or your dog.

First bath with a natural soap in warm water. I use  
Dr. Woods Shea Vision Pure Black Soap with Organic Shea Butter. It's made for humans, but can safely be used on pets. It is very mild, due to the few ingredients in it. It is great for irritated skin. It also smells great and lasts long. Than rinse with warm water. Make sure you get all the soap off. Than premix, before you begin the bath, peroxide, borax and warm water in a bucket. Mix 16oz. of peroxide, 32oz. of warm water and 6 heaping tablespoons of 20 mule team borax(found in walmart laundry detergent isle). Apply this solution to the whole body. Make sure you get underneath, between toes, and use a sponge to get around ears, nose, mouth and eyes. Let it sit 5-10 minutes without letting them shake. Than let them shake. *Do not rinse them off. Do not dry them off with a towel.* Let them air dry. Do this every 3-7 days(depending on the severity and progress) for 4-6 weeks. Also add 1/8th teaspoon of borax to there drinking water. Do this until about 10 days after the mange is gone. You should treat your house by sprinkling borax and food grade diatomaceous earth into your carpets. ;0)


----------



## gorge77 (May 13, 2011)

Neem oil or capsules. Oil for topical use. Great as a tick/flea repellent. Also being used for skin conditions & bacterial infections. Known to be an immune booster as well.

Celtic Sea Salt - contains loads of minerals & a natural source of anti-histamine. A natural alternative to those anti-histamine pills prescribed by vets. I mix this with water & apply it on my dog's ears whenever she has allergy breakouts.


----------



## July11 (Jul 7, 2011)

Homeopet Leaks No More - really works well for my older pups. Vet had put them both on Proin, but the side effects were too scary for me. Tried LNM, and am very pleased with results.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Question about colloidal silver: My pug gets yeast infections every now and then, would it be safe to put on vaginal yeast infections for her? Do you leave it on, or clean it with the CS then wipe it off?


----------

